# Small (sought-after) business ideas in Singapore?



## jokil

Hi there,

I'm wondering what small businesses/services are lacking in Singapore, either to cater for expats or locals or both?

Something small scale, perhaps, that people would readily spend some of their disposable income on if it were available. 

Gaps in the market (if any)... that's basically what I'm interested in.

Thanks, J.


----------



## ronnie15

How small scale are you talking about?
One thing Singaporeans spend alot on is food though food places in Singapore are in abundance but if you can come up with a fresh new concept which serves good food (that's a bonus), you'll have your crowd.


----------



## lorgnette

While micro micro enterprises are highly encouraged; 
1. the overheads might be frightening as real estate costs /rentals are higher than other cities. 
2. however, it is doable with great networking skills 

Good luck!


----------



## CatExpat

What do you love to do? Of those things, what are you really good at? Play to your strengths and then find the appropriate market. Without knowing anything else about your business venture, it feels a little bit like you're putting the cart before the horse, but I'm happy to be corrected. Say more about your thoughts - reason for wanting to start a business in Singapore in particular?


----------



## simonsays

bubble tea had it's time and so did Cup Cake .. watch out for the trend and dive in head-long says me


----------



## CatExpat

You know, with Christmas coming, you could start a coal removal service for all the children who have been bad this year and want to offload the lump of coal that Santa brought them. With the price of coal where it is, it could just be viable....


----------

